# Logan compound rest disassembly



## 682bear (Dec 15, 2017)

I have a Logan 1957T I am working on... I can't seem to find the right combination to get the compound rest apart.

Any suggestions?

Thanks... -Bear


----------



## Alittlerusty (Dec 15, 2017)

I'm not familiar with the Logan but did u loosen the gib up? They can get adjusted to tight to run the threads out to the end.  Or if u r trying to lift the compound out of the cross slide there should be a couple bolts or setscrews on the cross slide ,loosen those up at least 1/2" to allow the keepers to slide back out of the way as u pull the compound out.


----------



## 682bear (Dec 15, 2017)

I have the gib out, the outer half of the dial, and the handle off... it looks like the fixed side of the dial will have to come off to get the screw shaft out, but I don't see how it comes off...

-Bear


----------



## Alittlerusty (Dec 15, 2017)

Not sure if your Logan is the same as this one


----------



## 682bear (Dec 15, 2017)

Ok, I think that may be the way it comes off... there is a hole in the dial... I'll fabricate a wrench and give it a shot...

Thanks! -Bear


----------



## wa5cab (Dec 16, 2017)

It's most likely designed to fit a standard pin spanner.


----------

